
Idk how I feel about Rust's longest-running justification being wound down - weinzierl
https://twitter.com/graydon_pub/status/1293410766628851712
======
weinzierl
Sadly it looks like Mozilla does not intend to continue the Servo project.

Graydon Hoare wrote on Twitter today: _" I don't know how I feel about Rust's
longest-running justification for its existence being wound down (at least by
moz -- I hope Servo & team finds a new home).

Good that it doesn't need it anymore? Worried that maybe it still does?
Wistful for missed chances? Nostalgic? Angry?"_

Also Manish wrote: _" As far as I understand it, @ServoDev is no longer being
funded by Mozilla."_

